# More iron ranch bike swap pics -cool day -cool stuff



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Sep 17, 2011)

More pics ............


----------



## fatbike (Sep 19, 2011)

*There was a late 30s black/white  Rollfast F/S and I missed out. Who bought it?*

A neat 39 Black/white Rollfast and I missed the oportunity of purchasing it. Who bought the bike? I didnt catch there name. If you feel the need to move it, please call me up. I love the way it rode and I plain out liked it. It was there when I arrived Friday afternoon and changed hands by night fall. I thank the new owner for allowing me to cruise it around, it was the highlight of my night oh, and maybe the "THE BRIGHT RED BRIDGE LIGHT THAT WAS ON FOR HOURS SOMEONE HAD BROUGHT" allumenting the the whole ranch in a slow aircraft flash, HA!!! 


Thanks Derek 503.708.2627

If not I understand, it was a cool bike!!! Congrats !!!


----------

